# Gender Prediction Please



## K8te

Hi ladies,

We have just had our 12 week scan. Officially due on Xmas eve :thumbup:

This is our scan photo, what do people think :blue: or :pink:

We will be finding out at the 20 week scan so I'll be able to update :winkwink:

Scan is on Friday.....I'm so excited :happydance:

18 hours till our scan....

Tally so far is

6 :pink:
4 :blue:

Can't wait to update
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## lesh07

Girl. Xx


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Girl &#128513;


----------



## K8te

Thank you ladies. 

Hoping for a little girl but either way as long as baby is healthy we would be very happy

Xx


----------



## Hb.x

I think :blue:


----------



## K8te

Thanks hb

X


----------



## K8te

Anyone else want to guess?

X


----------



## BRIT1416

:blue: :) just a guess


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## lau86

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm guessing girl x


----------



## K8te

I can't wait to find out now.

I find out tomorrow when my 20 week scan is.

X


----------



## K8te

27 days until we find out the gender :happydance:

No bump as of yet so I can't do a guess the bump shot.

I will be updating with the results of the guesses

5 :pink: 2 :blue:


----------



## embeth

Boy! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Not sure if I can see a nub(I've only started reading about this so I'm just guessing) so I think it could go either way. 

I'm guessing boy on a general feel but I'm hoping you get your girl.


----------



## K8te

:pink: 6
:blue: 4

We find out on Friday!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## K8te

Really cannot wait!

Only 18 hours to go.....


----------



## winterbabies3

Going to say boy but I hope it's a girl!


----------



## PrMomma81

Girl !!


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## madseasons

:pink: guess here. Update when you know! 

Dee


----------



## Lucy3

Looking forward to your update!


----------



## K8te

We are team :blue: 

Our LO is so excited

X


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Armywife726

Can I ask how you guess from a profile picture? I had always thought it was a potty shot that showed, but my youngest is almost 15 so I'm sure there are new tell tale signs that have been discovered since then? I have a 12 week potty shot, but the tech told me that it was way too early to tell. I'm almost 18 weeks now, but haven't seen a doc besides that one ER visit at 12 weeks so not even sure when they do an actual scan to see gender. Thanks!


----------

